# Giant in Action



## rzOne20 (17. August 2015)

Machen wir doch einen Poser-Faden  und erfreuen uns an schönen Bildern mit Giants in Aktion....





und noch ein paar, danke an @zweiheimischer für die Fotoleihgabe


----------



## rzOne20 (20. August 2015)

noch eins von Gestern:




mehr im Blog.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (26. August 2015)

Rothorn Lenzerheide


----------



## rzOne20 (26. August 2015)

Cool, ist das bei einem Rennen?


----------



## Icetiger212 (26. August 2015)

Joph bike attack


----------



## rzOne20 (16. September 2015)

Sonnenuntergangs-/aufgangstour mit @bern und @Frazo ...

Danke @bern für das Poserfoto


----------



## Der_GruE (31. Dezember 2015)

Das Faith in Saalbach


----------



## KevinK (1. Januar 2016)

Dann will ich auch mal:


----------



## rzOne20 (1. Januar 2016)

von mir auch noch was zur Einstimmung aufs neue Jahr 

Vinschgau, Ende Dezember 2015, bis > 3000m ? :


----------



## Erroll (24. Januar 2016)




----------



## rzOne20 (12. Februar 2016)

Wer hätte gedacht das es in der Wachau Berge und vor allem echt nette Wegerl gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (14. Februar 2016)

Respekt vor euere Fahrtechnik, aber n Reign, so bewegt zu sehen, tut im Herzen weh.  Sry!


----------



## rzOne20 (14. Februar 2016)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Respekt vor euere Fahrtechnik, aber n Reign, so bewegt zu sehen, tut im Herzen weh.  Sry!


Wie meinst den das ? Fürs ballern hab ich ein Glory, wenn wegen der mäßigen v max is .


----------



## Erroll (14. Februar 2016)

Ich find´s nicht schlimm. Zeigt doch mal wieder, dass man das Reign auch individuell einsetzten kann und das Rad nicht nur zum ballern gut ist. (Die Totem hängt ganz schön tief im Federweg)


----------



## Michi92 (14. Februar 2016)

Interessantes Video  aber nervt dich diese Glocke bzw. das Klingeln nicht ??? :-D


----------



## rzOne20 (14. Februar 2016)

Erroll schrieb:


> Ich find´s nicht schlimm. Zeigt doch mal wieder, dass man das Reign auch individuell einsetzten kann und das Rad nicht nur zum ballern gut ist. (Die Totem hängt ganz schön tief im Federweg)


 
Ja das stimmt, obwohl sie eine Coil ist? 



Michi92 schrieb:


> Interessantes Video  aber nervt dich diese Glocke bzw. das Klingeln nicht ??? :-D


 
Glocke nervt mich nicht, auch den Mitfahrer wars egal. Positiver effekt ist das die Wanderer alle sehr "belustigt" darauf reagieren. Seit ich die hab wurde ich noch nie angepöbelt von wegen "du darfst hier nicht fahren"


----------



## Icetiger212 (15. Februar 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Wie meinst den das ? Fürs ballern hab ich ein Glory, wenn wegen der mäßigen v max is .


na weil das Reign kein Wunder an Wendigkeit ist. Wie gesagt Hut ab vor der Fahrtechnik, aber dafür ists nicht gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (15. Februar 2016)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt Hut ab vor der Fahrtechnik,


 Danke


Icetiger212 schrieb:


> aber dafür ists nicht gemacht.


 das wußte ich nicht


----------



## Deleted 283425 (15. Februar 2016)

Ich such auch einen Sponsor, der mir für Stolperbiken noch ein kürzeres Radl hinstellt  bis dahin gehts mitn Reign scho ah

Und die Kuhglocken sind super, ja, da grinst sogar der grantigste Wanderer.


----------



## Icetiger212 (15. Februar 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> das wußte ich nicht


Joke? Keine Tests gelesen?


----------



## aibeekey (15. Februar 2016)

Ein reign auf so einer planierten Autobahn zu sehen tut mir im Herzen weh.

Für pumptracks ists nicht gemacht!!

Da nimmt man lieber ein wunder-wendiges dirtbike


----------



## Icetiger212 (15. Februar 2016)

Die strecke hab i mir net ausgesucht als das Foto entstanden ist...


----------



## Hifly (16. Februar 2016)

Hab bis jetzt nur ein Bild mit Reign. 
Und ein Videoschnipsel


----------



## Zask06 (24. Februar 2016)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Respekt vor euere Fahrtechnik, aber n Reign, so bewegt zu sehen, tut im Herzen weh.  Sry!


 Jep...für sowas nimmt man en Liteville


----------



## Zask06 (24. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## Zask06 (24. Februar 2016)

etwas älteres Pic.


----------



## rzOne20 (24. Februar 2016)

Bist du das Glory immer mit SC gefahren? Wieviel FW fährst du damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (24. Februar 2016)

Hi,
jo beim Glory schon immer. 180mm FW.
Bin in meinen früheren Bikes (Stinky, Ufo) alle möglichen DCs gefahren. Mz über Boxxer bis zur 40. Dann wurde mir das mit der Zeit zu "klumpig", zu schwerfällig im Handling, dann hatte ich das erste mal ne MZ 66. Seit dem Nie wieder DC. Durchgeschlagen hab ich die auch noch nciht bekommen. Und die Totem ist eh die Macht!

Gibt für meine Begriffe absolut keine bessere SC Gabel mit 180mm am Markt. Evtl. könnte die 36er von Fox noch mithalten aber die ist zu teuer.
Finds total ätzend, dass die die Totem nach 2013 eingestampft haben und nur noch die schrottige Domain anbieten.


----------



## rzOne20 (24. Februar 2016)

Ah OK. Welches Modelljahr fährst du denn? Bei meinem 2015 würde mir wohl die Front zu tief bzw auch das Tretlager! So ein Faith wär wohl was... Denkt ihr von dem wird ne Neuauflage komme ?


----------



## Der_GruE (24. Februar 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Finds total ätzend, dass die die Totem nach 2013 eingestampft haben und nur noch die schrottige Domain anbieten.


Stimmt.Aber was ist denn mit der neuen Yari oder Lyrik in 180mm?


----------



## Icetiger212 (24. Februar 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Jep...für sowas nimmt man en Liteville


japh ^^


----------



## Zask06 (25. Februar 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ah OK. Welches Modelljahr fährst du denn? Bei meinem 2015 würde mir wohl die Front zu tief bzw auch das Tretlager! So ein Faith wär wohl was... Denkt ihr von dem wird ne Neuauflage komme ?


Meins ist von 2012. Ja das Faith hatte ich auch mal. war mir aber mit mein 1,96m etwas zu kompakt. Aber geil isses auch. Das stimmt.

Fände es cool, wenn es nochmal neu aufgelegt wird...in 26" Hoffentlich


----------



## Zask06 (25. Februar 2016)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Stimmt.Aber was ist denn mit der neuen Yari oder Lyrik in 180mm?


 
hm..stimmt. Allerdings kann ich zu denen nix sagen, da ich die nicht gefahren bin. Wobei die Yari schon wg. der 15mm STeckachse ausscheiden würde. Sind die denn auch so beanspruchbar wie die Totem? Hast du Erfahrungen mit denen? Die gabs doch nur ab 27,5 (also kein 26") oder?


----------



## Der_GruE (25. Februar 2016)

Nein leider noch nicht.Wollte mir eine für mein faith holen.ist aber jetzt ein glory geworden.Haben ja auch "nur" 35mm,wie die boxxer.Mich würde auch mal interessieren wie steif die sind in 180mm.


----------



## aibeekey (26. Februar 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ah OK. Welches Modelljahr fährst du denn? Bei meinem 2015 würde mir wohl die Front zu tief bzw auch das Tretlager! So ein Faith wär wohl was... Denkt ihr von dem wird ne Neuauflage komme ?



Bauhöhe ist bei SC 180mm und DC 200mm ziemlich gleich wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

Da sollte also eigentlich nix niedriger werden. Und oben kannst du ja eh nach  belieben spacern.


----------



## Zask06 (29. Februar 2016)

Der Riesen Wendekreis ist auch son Punkt gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (15. Mai 2016)

4 Tage bei Julia:


s´erste is z






und beim zweiten is Haltung falsch und Bild verschwommen, aber i hab mi bemüht *gg*


----------



## rzOne20 (1. Juni 2016)

Des hintere is wohl ein Giant:


----------



## rapsac (1. Juni 2016)




----------



## Meister Alex (1. Juli 2016)




----------



## Zask06 (4. Juli 2016)

@Meister Alex
Das is doch der Step-up in OF Bombenkrater oder??


----------



## Zask06 (4. Juli 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (4. Juli 2016)

@ Zask06:
Richtig gesehen! Ist aber schon eine Weile her.... Kann in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so oft fahren wie ich gerne würde...


----------



## Zask06 (4. Juli 2016)

Ja meine sind auch etwas älter. Vom vorletzten Jahr glaub noch. Ist ja mittlerweile viel kaputt gemacht worden dort. Aber der Step-up steht noch 
ja geht mir leider ähnlich. War dieses Jahr auch noch nicht da.

Verletzungsbedingt bei dir oder andere Umstände?


----------



## Meister Alex (4. Juli 2016)

Stimmt der Step up steht noch. Mit dem Zerstören hält es sich z.Zt. in Grenzen. Letztens sind zwei Skinnies und ein Kicker dem Vandalismus zum Opfer gefallen. Momentan nervt vor allem der Müll, der hinterlassen wird. Daher gab es am Wochenende eine Säuberungsaktion.
Im Moment ist es auch mit den Schnaken recht heftig, da hilft auch kein Bad in Autan mehr. Ich hab im Moment ständig was anderes um die Ohren, daher wird die Zeit zum fahren recht knapp. Zuletzt war ich vor sechs Wochen mal wieder im Wald.


----------



## Zask06 (4. Juli 2016)

Ja, der Müll ist dort immer mal ein Problem gewesen.
Hehe..die Schnaken 
Da hilft nur eins... fahren, fahren und weiter fahren, dann geht's.
Wobei das oberhalb von 25 grad grenzwertig wird im Sommer.

Ja musst dieses Jahr länger Pause machen, ca. 2,5 Monate. Hatte Probleme mit den Schultern. Ist leider immer noch nicht ganz in Ordnung trotz Physio und so. Werde wohl nomma hinmüssen zum Doc.


----------



## Zask06 (20. Juli 2016)

.


----------



## Zask06 (20. Juli 2016)

Der "neue" Rahmen (2013er aber neu gekauft) geht bös ab.


----------



## ostseeracer (20. Juli 2016)




----------



## ostseeracer (20. Juli 2016)




----------



## ostseeracer (20. Juli 2016)




----------



## Zask06 (20. Juli 2016)

Was für ein Bike fährst du/fahrt ihr? Erkennt man leider nicht richtig 
Kann mal unser Video vom Sonntag reinstellen, wenns der Kollege fertig gemacht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostseeracer (20. Juli 2016)

Moin,ist ein Giant Glory 1


----------



## Zask06 (20. Juli 2016)

Ah coole Sache..meins mittlerweile auch aber halt von 2013.

Bist du der, der vorn weg fährt oder hinten filmt?


----------



## ostseeracer (20. Juli 2016)

The follower


----------



## Zask06 (20. Juli 2016)




----------



## rzOne20 (23. Juli 2016)

Haute-Alpes Roadtrip 2016! Echt lässig dort, und hoch 




Und noch eine Leihgabe vom @zweiheimischer seiner Liebsten die er uns für den Trip freundlicherweise als Guide geborgt hat


----------



## Hifly (25. Juli 2016)




----------



## rzOne20 (26. Juli 2016)

@Hifly ich vermute das Bild ist bearbeitet, oder?

Noch paar coole Pics vom Hautes Alpes Roadtrip 2016: Col finden wir toll  ... 








Das 2 te gibt zwar landschaftlich nix her, aber hat irgendwie Dynamic finde ich?


----------



## Hifly (26. Juli 2016)

@rzOne20 Ja unbearbeitet gibts bei mir kaum 

Hier noch eins


----------



## rzOne20 (26. Juli 2016)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die nicht unbearbeitet besser rüber kommen? Kannst das Vorletzte mal unbearbeitet hier hochladen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (27. Juli 2016)




----------



## Zask06 (27. Juli 2016)

Hifly schrieb:


> @rzOne20 Ja unbearbeitet gibts bei mir kaum
> 
> Hier noch eins


Das sieht doch mal richtig spaßig aus


----------



## kneesliding (27. Juli 2016)




----------



## Heiko16 (28. Juli 2016)




----------



## rzOne20 (28. Juli 2016)

Sauber !


----------



## Zask06 (28. Juli 2016)

@Heiko16 
schönes Ding...wo isn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko16 (28. Juli 2016)

Bikepark schöneck


----------



## Zask06 (29. Juli 2016)

Danke


----------



## Der_GruE (11. September 2016)




----------



## KevinK (11. September 2016)

Ist das in Sankt Andreasberg?


----------



## Der_GruE (11. September 2016)

Ja ist es.


----------



## Paiza (13. September 2016)




----------



## piilu (14. September 2016)

Was man alles mit nem Reign anstellen kann


----------



## rzOne20 (17. September 2016)

Paar ausm Iran:


----------



## rzOne20 (19. September 2016)

Giant Reign auf 5.671 m:








Leider war der Fotograph ob der dünnen Luft schon ein bisschen GaGa.


----------



## rzOne20 (18. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (20. Oktober 2016)




----------



## rzOne20 (28. November 2016)




----------



## rzOne20 (3. Januar 2017)

Jahresabschlusstour:

Gipfelposerfoto:





... danach gings dann auf die Bretter!


----------



## oliver13007 (19. Januar 2017)

Mit dem Reign kann man auch auf dem Pumptrack Spaß haben


----------



## imfluss (12. März 2017)

auf einem der schönen hometrails hier =)


----------



## rzOne20 (13. März 2017)

Cool, Springen past wohl...aber am Gesichtsausdruck musst noch bissl arbeiten


----------



## Der_GruE (15. April 2017)

Das Reign in Hahnenklee


----------



## Michi92 (16. April 2017)




----------



## Zask06 (18. April 2017)

@Michi92 wo is das denn? Sieht extrem spaßig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi92 (18. April 2017)

Zask06 schrieb:


> @Michi92 wo is das denn? Sieht extrem spaßig aus.



das ist im Bikepark Osternohe nahe Nürnberg


----------



## Zask06 (18. April 2017)

Michi92 schrieb:


> das ist im Bikepark Osternohe nahe Nürnberg


Cool danke


----------



## Der_GruE (18. September 2017)




----------



## Zask06 (22. September 2017)

.


----------



## imfluss (22. September 2017)

wo wir grad bei verrauschten handypics sind: chantalle, altes rivergap. neues dies jahr wieder mitm reign gemacht aber ohne beweisfoddo.


----------



## rzOne20 (8. Oktober 2017)

aus unserem Westalpentrip 2017


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirschy (13. Juni 2018)

Galgenberg, Hildesheim 


 

 

 
Trance 2 ltd `2016


----------



## rzOne20 (5. August 2018)

Unserer "Älteren" beginnt es auch Spaß zu machen:


----------



## Tobsn (8. August 2018)

Den Hitze in D entfleucht und bisschen in den Alpen touren gewesen. 
Das Trance hat sich sehr gut geschlagen.


----------



## Der_GruE (30. August 2018)

Reign in Reschen


----------

